# Best Target Band Set



## Zaknufc (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey guys. Still learning how to shoot with my catapult and wondered what's the best tbg target setup? Currently have 25-20 double bands on but been told singles would be more accurate. Also can you hunt with single bands?

Thanks Zak.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi buddy i have been useing TBG single bands out to 33 feet they are 20mm down to 13 mm and 7 1/2 " long and for me they are shooting very well for hunting you would need to beef up the bands think it is possible to hunt with single bands but not to sure on that you may need 25mm straight through ATB Phil.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

No need for doubles for target .Doubles are good for heavy hunting ammo.Singles are good for hunting in the right dimensions


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

Till now, my best setup for target shooting whith 9,5mm BB is single band, 0,030in Latex, 25mm x18mm, 9" pouch to fork


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It depends on why you are target shooting. If you are going to hunt, you need to use the same power and speed when target shooting so your point of impact does not change. You also need the little extra pull weigh target shooting to keep from shaking when going up in weight. These reasons are why I shoot 1/2 steel target shooting and 44 cal. lead hunting with the same bands. Both projectiles weigh the same and shoot at the same trajectory at ranges up to about 20 meters. This means that I am as accurate in the field as when at target. Now if you are shooting target just to compete you might want to shoot lighter band sets. I personally shoot doubles as accurate as singles. I don't shoot heavy doubles (about 14/15 pound pull) and use the same bands to hunt with. I think that it is what you get used to shooting. -- Tex


----------



## Zaknufc (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes I would like to compete at some stage. So ideally I'd have two catapults. One with my hunting setup and the second my target setup.

Thanks.


----------

